# Best bag for taekwondo



## nuhash (Aug 20, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a punch/kick bag but i really do not know what to buy, i want something thats versatile as in i can kick and punch without either hurting my foot or the bag being too soft for punching

i dont want a freestanding bag, they just cost too much! while i am talking about budget, i am willing to spend around £40-50 which is around $65-75

the kind of things i want to practice on the bag are punches (kind of obvious) and kicks but i want to train speed as well as power so if the bag is too hard i will probably break my foot doing a turning kick but if its too soft i cant train punches


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you thought about Craig's List?  http://www.craigslist.org/  Apparently a lot of people buy bags and barely use them, so they eventually end up for sale.  For the Houston site, a quick search has them starting at $10.


----------



## nuhash (Aug 21, 2010)

craigslist isnt very popular in the UK, had a look on ebay and they seem to go around £20-50


----------



## Miles (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to MT!

I am not sure I understand what you are looking for-are you interested in a hanging bag or a water-base bag like the Century WaveMaster?

In either case, you can use both hand and foot techniques.  Just start off slowly until you get used to the impact (and condition your weapons) and gradually increase your power.


----------



## shaunkwondo (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd recommend a Muay Thai bag...great for punching and kicking. Not rock solid like a punching bag, but dense enough to land some really hard kicks without hurting your foot or the bag flying around the room. I have one in my basement and I love it.


----------

